# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Sing - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Nằm trên con phố Mai Hắc Đế, Nhà hàng Sing thu hút thực khách bởi một mặt tiền thoáng rộng và một không gian thật khoáng đạt, nhẹ nhàng. 
Bước vào nhà hàng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được một không gian hiện đại, không cầu kỳ những chi tiết đường nét mà toát lên đầy vẻ thanh thoát và không kém phần sang trọng. Một không gian với cách bài trí mới lạ cho bạn một cảm nhận thật sự khác biệt. 

Không đi theo những gì đã có, nhà hàng Sing mang đến một cách thưởng thức ẩm thực mới lạ cho thực khách sành ăn. Cũng là hải sản, cũng là buffet, nhưng ở Sing là một sự kết hợp độc đáo để tạo thành buffet lẩu hải sản tự chọn – Một cách thưởng thức ẩm thực mà có lẽ thực khách chỉ có thể tìm thấy ở Sing, mà khó có thể tìm thấy ở một nhà hàng nào khác ở Hà Nội. 

Trong cuộc sống hiện đại ngày nay, các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản đang trở thành lựa chọn số 1 của thực khách. Ý thức được điều đó, nhà hàng Sing đã nâng tầm những món hải sản lên thành những món ăn nghệ thuật. Dưới bàn tay chế biến của đội ngũ đầu bếp lâu năm giàu kinh nghiệm, những món ăn tại Sing không chỉ mang đến một hương vị tuyệt hảo mà còn được trình bày hấp dẫn, đẹp mắt khiến thực khách không thể cưỡng lại sự thèm muốn. Để rồi trải nghiệm từ món này đến món kia, mỗi món một hương vị khác biệt nhưng như đọng lại mãi không thể nào quên. Càng nhìn, càng ngắm, những món ăn càng như đánh thức vị giác thôi thúc thực khách thưởng thức để cảm nhận từng mùi vị đặc trưng mà đầu bếp đã gửi gắm trong mỗi món ăn. 
Thực đơn nhà hàng Sing thật phong phú với những món ăn hấp dẫn và mang lại đầy đủ dưỡng chất tốt cho sức khỏe thực khách. Từ những món Sashimi, sushi, là kết tinh của nghệ thuật ẩm thực Nhật Bản. Đến những món salad, tôm hùm, và đa dạng các món nướng… Đặc biệt, tại Sing có một kệ đồ hải sản để thực khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những loại hải sản phù hợp với nhu cầu và sở thích trong thế giới hải sản ấy. 
Để rồi sau những trải nghiệm về không gian và thời gian, thực khách thật sự mãn nguyện trong thế giới ẩm thực muôn màu đó và không gian này sẽ trở thành một điểm hẹn thân thuộc với thực khách trong những bữa ăn ngon miệng lần sau. Còn bạn, nếu chưa một lần đến Sing, thì còn chần chừ gì nữa. Bạn hãy đến và cảm nhận sức cuốn hút mà Sing mang lại. 
Đặc biệt nhà hàng còn có các món tôm hùm chỉ với 400.000 VND/ kg

THÔNG TIN NHÀ HÀNG	

Tên nhà hàng	Nhà hàng Sing

Ðịa chỉ	98 Mai Hắc Đế, P. Bùi Thị Xuân, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Nằm đoạn giữa phố Mai Hắc Đế, gần ngã tư Mai Hắc Đế - Tô Hiến Thành.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 39748528

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	singrestaurant@yahoo.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Sing_


_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

có sing k k bít... hay nguyên eat

----------

